# 5th September ride



## markg0vbr (2 Aug 2010)

trike ride 5th September.
setting off from the travellers rest pub ,
Brough Lane Head
Bradwell, Hope Valley
Derbyshire, S33 9HG 



22miles to the end of lady bower and back, tea stop at the dame.
10am take off.


----------



## Tigerbiten (2 Aug 2010)

Count me in, probably.

I'm thinking of doing the FNRttC on the 3rd of Sept.
But the legs should have recovered by the 5th.
Its the lack of sleep that may get me, for the drive there and back.

Luck ........


----------



## markg0vbr (2 Aug 2010)

equipment list
two match sticks, coffee enema and a red bull.


----------



## n-ick (3 Aug 2010)

Yo, will be there. Will try and get Slime out of bed, for those amazing 2 wheeled antics (fool).


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (3 Aug 2010)

Mark
will check the calender but if im not working i'm in
same route as last time
will be good to run out with other trikes unless you are on the giro
Ian


----------



## marc-triker (3 Aug 2010)

n-ick said:


> Yo, will be there. Will try and get Slime out of bed, for those amazing 2 wheeled antics (fool).



COUNT ME IN MARK. 
Spud
aka SLIME


----------



## markg0vbr (3 Aug 2010)

n-ick said:


> Yo, will be there. Will try and get Slime out of bed, for those amazing 2 wheeled antics (fool).




equipment list
two match sticks, coffee enema and a red bull.
ok add 
welder, six coat hangers, band aid, caster.


----------



## markg0vbr (3 Aug 2010)

3tyretrackterry said:


> Mark
> will check the calender but if im not working i'm in
> same route as last time
> will be good to run out with other trikes unless you are on the giro
> Ian



no the giro would give every one neck pain, i would have to fit a mirror at a odd angle ect.
i think this is a job for the Mobile armchair, 6054.


----------



## n-ick (4 Aug 2010)

Yo, are you putting this on www.velovision.co.uk ? I only ask because it might attract some new blood. 
The Vampirii are always seeing the same folk.


----------



## plantfit (5 Aug 2010)

Fingers crossed I'll be able to make it this time

Rog

Trice Q 26


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Aug 2010)

n-ick said:


> Yo, are you putting this on www.velovision.co.uk ? I only ask because it might attract some new blood.
> The Vampirii are always seeing the same folk.




ok i will see if i can do that


----------



## byegad (6 Aug 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> equipment list
> two match sticks, coffee enema and a red bull.
> ok add
> welder, six coat hangers, band aid, caster.



You forgot the tea tray and slime filled spare tubes.


----------



## plantfit (24 Aug 2010)

Hi Mark,

Do you have road numbers and approx area of the meeting venue as I don't have sat nav or any such modern navigational aids

Rog


----------



## markg0vbr (24 Aug 2010)

plantfit said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Do you have road numbers and approx area of the meeting venue as I don't have sat nav or any such modern navigational aids
> 
> Rog




travellers rest pub
*Address:* Brough Lane Head, Bradwell, Hope Valley, Derbyshire, S33 9HG
on the t junction of the a6187 and b6049
2miles from castleton
12 miles from sheffield


----------



## n-ick (25 Aug 2010)

Can we park t'van there ?


----------



## markg0vbr (25 Aug 2010)

n-ick said:


> Can we park t'van there ?


yes they have a large car park


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Aug 2010)

i might need a tow up some of the hills


----------



## n-ick (27 Aug 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1419653&id=1427838639
i might need a tow up some of the hills
[/quote]


Are we going on a month's camping and touring trip? In which case I'll have to inform the servants.


----------



## marc-triker (27 Aug 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> i might need a tow up some of the hills



mark save carrying too much weight. TAKE OFF THE SILLY LITTLE BELLS lmao


----------



## markg0vbr (2 Sep 2010)

i have just put the Stilton banana and brown source sandwiches in the old biscuit tin ready to put them in a shallow grave to ferment until Sunday.


----------



## byegad (3 Sep 2010)

Stilton, banana and brown sauce. 


Are you mad?


Where's the spinach and orange chutney???


----------



## markg0vbr (3 Sep 2010)

byegad said:


> Stilton, banana and brown sauce.
> 
> 
> Are you mad?
> ...




eeeeewwwwwww marmite Wooster source and vodka jelly shots mmmmmmmm


----------



## plantfit (4 Sep 2010)

So who is going tomorrow??? looks like it should be good weather

Rog


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (4 Sep 2010)

I am out am afraid have texted Mark but if he doesnt get it can someone tell him i wish all a good ride Mark is a good guide


----------



## markg0vbr (4 Sep 2010)

just been out and dugg up the sandwiches, beaten them with a big stick until they stopped moving so all set. see you there


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Sep 2010)

Legs feel ok after the London-Brighton run last night.
So setting out now.
Google says its just over an 2 hour drive, so as long as the M1 is not to buzy should get there in time.

Luck ............


----------



## knotbury (5 Sep 2010)

Nice ride - thanks Mark. It is a rare thing for me to ride with other trikes-must do it again sometime


----------



## n-ick (5 Sep 2010)

Nice ride, many thanks. We both enjoyed the hillclimb at the start.


----------



## plantfit (5 Sep 2010)

What a great ride, really enjoyed that one, what a fantastic bunch of people as well, must do it again, anyone for Rutland or Draycote or a repeat of today before winter sets in?

Roger


----------



## psmith (5 Sep 2010)

Mark thanks for the day out ,in a beautifull area which we need to visit more often . 
Cheers .


----------



## markg0vbr (5 Sep 2010)

have a look at this one.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/171156
only 2000 ish ft of clime but some steep fast downs.


----------



## markg0vbr (5 Sep 2010)

some good photos
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31819018&l=aedb3ab448&id=1224334823
a fleeting glimpse of a sun bronzed Greek god in some.


----------

